# New Member 8/8



## the_warchief (Aug 8, 2011)

New member lookin for some good threads to post on. Post contest and ready to gain some more muscle!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*the_warchief* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Gena!


----------



## Bodyplex (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Bodyplex! Lets get it!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 9, 2011)

welcome to IM its da best board


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome To the Board Bro! Knowledge is a power in it self


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> welcome to IM its da best board


 
Thank you! already lovin the forums!! Time to get it!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> Welcome To the Board Bro! Knowledge is a power in it self


 
Nice! Lets get it!


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## janglez88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome man,this community is by far the most supportive and Informative,welcome


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

Great bro, havin a blast so far!


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 17, 2011)

slicktrick said:


> hello and welcome



Thanks! Im lovin it!


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome chief!!!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 17, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> Welcome chief!!!



Thanks soldier!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 17, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> Welcome!



Thanks! You guys are great!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome bro. Lots of good info and knowledgeable ppl here. Have fun


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 17, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Welcome bro. Lots of good info and knowledgeable ppl here. Have fun



Already know


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 19, 2011)

mikadoo said:


> welcome



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

welcome!!!


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

